# My sweet sleeping baby :)



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Share pics of your babies sleeping. Here is my Curly man!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Here's Penny curled up by me while I type. So cute the way she always has to be near!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

She looks so cute!MAybe her and Curly are dreaming of each other, lol


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure they are playing together in their dreams!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

And yes, he sleeps with his eyes open. (Or at least, it sure seems like it. That way, he can keep tabs on me at all times.)


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

So wierd! My boy sleeps with eyes open sometimes! Your baby is so cute.


LEUllman said:


> And yes, he sleeps with his eyes open. (Or at least, it sure seems like it. That way, he can keep tabs on me at all times.)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OLIE and SURI







SURI







Lazy Day


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Love these !!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Oh they're all so adorable!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoa! Suri has got some serious poms going on! Bet those are fun to deal with on rainy, muddy days. :cheers2:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She did - and they were a bit of a pain this summer she discovered the lake and mud, and loves it! 

No poms anymore


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww... All the sleepy pictures are adorable. I started looking and realized that I need to get some recent sleepy pics. I remember getting Zulee and how I couldn't take my eyes off of her in fear that she might not be real. She slept a lot as a puppy (as they all do), so most of my pics are when she was a wee little girl. 

9 Weeks old (Our first week to have her)








3 Months








6 Months (I love how she cant take her eyes off of me!)


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo curled up on the bed and on the couch. 

He sleeps with his eyes "open" all of the time - it is weird.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

BFF said:


> Awww... All the sleepy pictures are adorable. I started looking and realized that I need to get some recent sleepy pics. I remember getting Zulee and how I couldn't take my eyes off of her in fear that she might not be real. She slept a lot as a puppy (as they all do), so most of my pics are when she was a wee little girl.
> 
> 9 Weeks old (Our first week to have her)
> View attachment 14190
> ...


another dfw poodle mama!! are their any poodle things to go around here?? message me if you want


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the cute sleepy time pictures! I tried to sneak a couple of Lacey, but she would just jump up and want to play


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sleepy pups*

I know Cosita's not a poodle, but this is such a sweet picture of her sleeping. The third picture she woke up, but only barely. lol!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Auggie chillaxin' with my "we should definitely keep the dog off the couch" husband! :aetsch:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Michelle,

Are you an art director or designer, by any chance? Because your three dogs sure have a serious sense of style and proportion! Arranged by size, head to tail to head to tail, and all three the same color. Too funny!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree, michelle, that is the cutest picture of all 3 of them! 
And skye, my hubby said that too and he now watches football with curly on his lap, lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I know I'm late to the party, but I finally got some sleepy time pics of Lacey.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Love it! She looks so snuggly, like she's just waiting for a good cuddle!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

curlysmama said:


> I agree, michelle, that is the cutest picture of all 3 of them!
> And skye, my hubby said that too and he now watches football with curly on his lap, lol


Yup, these dogs just poodle their way right into your heart!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, I loved looking at everyone's sleeping poodles & others...lol. Makes you want to give them giant hugs, they all look soooo sweet!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We've been horrible about taking pictures recently - everything I have is OLD!!:lol: Anyway, the first three are of Meau, the next four are Lucy and the last one is of Dolce, our rescue/foster spoo from a couple of years ago...


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the one of Lucy on her back! lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Sleeping babies are the best. I love these photos! I don't think I've been able to get a photo of Bella asleep. Generally her eyes pop open if I get anywhere near her.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

oh how cute, love the pictures everyone is posting! ironically mine are sleeping on the sofa next to me right now


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

The first one was taken a few days after he came to us.

The second one was taken after Nickel's first class. He was so tired and fell asleep in the car.

The third one was taken after being neutered.

And I just took the last one. He's sleeping on our throw with his favorite toy by his side.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama as a tiny baby: Kristina Lebedeva's Photos | Facebook
Kristina Lebedeva's Photos | Facebook
Kristina Lebedeva's Photos | Facebook


----------



## KT5 (Nov 13, 2010)

Little Eli fell asleep playing with his toys. I love the little froggy legs.










And Java doesn't care if she fits in a bed or not, when she's tired, she's tired. sorry for such a blurry pic!


----------

